# Help I got ripped off by this website www.cjs-cdkeys.com!!!



## Bubbypop (Oct 9, 2018)

They sold me a account with legend of Zelda breath of the wild then someone else signed in to it changed the password.can still play it but if I delete the game it wont be able to sign back in to redownload it.tried nintNint and they didn't help.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 9, 2018)

Bubbypop said:


> They sold me a account with legend of Zelda breath of the wild then someone else signed in to it changed the password.can still play it but if I delete the game it wont be able to sign back in to redownload it.tried nintNint and they didn't help.


Did you opt for the protection that cost a couple euro extra ? If not ur screwed because it says so in their policies that they can't do anything about it unless you pay for that service. Also next time pay with paypall because you can always get your money back that way


----------



## linuxares (Oct 9, 2018)

Next time, don't buy second hand accounts. It will only lead to trouble. You can't do much except pester the site.


----------



## Bubbypop (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm gutted


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 9, 2018)

Bubbypop said:


> I'm gutted


Just never buy an account but buy a key instead next time. Also those sites work more or less as hosts. Ur basically buying from another seller and not directly from the website itself. I bought over 500 keys in my lifetime through websites like that and never had a single problem with a key


----------



## Bubbypop (Oct 9, 2018)

Absolutely c*#*s

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I tried to reset password through the email address


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 9, 2018)

I feel like this could never be stated enough. DO NOT BUY ACCOUNTS. There's always a risk with this. Between possible fraud or sellers remorse. Just... DON'T. You're entirely SOL on this one. You didn't get "ripped off". You just threw money away.


----------



## mUppenbart (Oct 9, 2018)

Got scammed by them a couple of years ago. I warned other people back then. Sorry you are not one of those.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 9, 2018)

mUppenbart said:


> Got scammed by them a couple of years ago. I warned other people back then. Sorry you are not one of those.


It's not them, sites like that work as a host. You got scammed by a 3th party seller and not the website itself


----------



## mUppenbart (Oct 9, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> It's not them, sites like that work as a host. You got scammed by a 3th party seller and not the website itself



Probably, but CJS didn´t do anything about it either, so there´s a big FU to the site and i try to spread "word on the street" to help people avoid such vendors. The one and only site which actually never delivered.

Never had problems with g2a, cdkeys or Kinguin and managed to buy 200+ steam keys without any problem.


----------



## Bubbypop (Oct 9, 2018)

I can still play the game and use the account to play on

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

But it's when I go to sign in eshop

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Just won't be able to redownload


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 9, 2018)

SX stole your account, I'm sure. They steal everything.


----------



## Bubbypop (Oct 9, 2018)

I can also login to the email account


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Oct 9, 2018)

Bubbypop said:


> They sold me a account with legend of Zelda breath of the wild then someone else signed in to it changed the password.can still play it but if I delete the game it wont be able to sign back in to redownload it.tried nintNint and they didn't help.



It's in Nintendo terms and conditions that you cannot buy or share other users accounts.
Did it state that it was an account or a key? ...if it was a key contact the site.

However ...did you pay by credit or debit card...or some other method?

If you paid by Credit or Debit card you can do a chargeback for anything under £100, just say you never received it!
Over £100 you can file for a section 75 (credit card only) conditions do apply.

Most good card companies will not even dispute the fact and will credit you back within 24 hours ...card issues like Barclays and Barclaycard are pretty good when it comes to things like this, so it's something to think about in the future if you are not already with them??

But as a general rule always use a credit card or double your protection and pay with PayPal (if the site accepts it) that's linked to your Credit Card (never use a debit card) so when PayPal say no... your Credit Card issuer should say Yes.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Oct 9, 2018)

You really shouldn't be using sites like that, you get what you pay for. It's not worth the risk.

If Nintendo sees what you're doing (which is fairly easy for them to do) they could ban your console for it.

And even in the case of buying keys, you don't know where those keys came from. If they were originally bought with a stolen credit card, when the charges get reversed Nintendo will very likely turn around and ban the account and console that purchased the key.

One way or another, all of these accounts and keys are very likely breaking Nintendo's terms of use, and if you care at all about being able to play online and/or download games from the eShop, it's not worth it.

These keys are almost certainly not legit. If you're going to pay for them, might as well pay the right people. If not, might as well use CFW and download them for free, rather than pad some other thief's wallet.


----------



## Bubbypop (Oct 9, 2018)

This what I got when I received an email


Thank you very much for your payment. We see that you succesfully collected your The_Legend_of_Zelda_Breath_of_the_Wild_nintendo_switch_game key on Autokey. We hope everything is okay, but if there are any problems, please don't hestiate to contact our support team and we will do our best to help you.


----------



## Bubbypop (Oct 9, 2018)

Update had buyer protection as free.also they are emailing me back


----------



## SANIC (Oct 16, 2018)

Just buy the game next time.


----------



## jesterscourt (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm trying to figure out how they are making money on this on their end... Stolen CCs?  For the first party stuff I don't think there is enough of a discrepancy to chalk it up to regional pricing differences.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Oct 17, 2018)

Memoir said:


> I feel like this could never be stated enough. DO NOT BUY ACCOUNTS. There's always a risk with this. Between possible fraud or sellers remorse. Just... DON'T. You're entirely SOL on this one. You didn't get "ripped off". You just threw money away.



lol he got ripped off.


----------

